# Lingerie On The Bay (L.O.T.B.)



## Garren Schmidt (Apr 8, 2005)

The official date has been set for June 24 at Matagorda. This all ladies tournament had 228 entries last year with over a $10,000 pay out. All entry forms and rules will be posted at matagordabay.com in March. For information contact Puggs at [email protected]. Everybody that entered last year will get an entry form in the mail. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Tripletail (Mar 3, 2006)

Mail outs should be reaching your house any day if you entered last year. I had the chance and go sample some of the crawfish that will be cooked at the weigh-in this year this past Friday. Wow, Clint Leopold did one heck of a job. We will have tickets available at the Captains Party the Friday night before the tournament. Have a good one!!!!!


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Picked up the art item for the raffle at the Captain's Meeting Friday Night at the Fireman's hall. A lucky $1.oo ticket holder will get to take this home!


----------



## Tripletail (Mar 3, 2006)

Tell Susan it looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 21TV, Give me a call, Puggs.Thanks


----------

